# [SOLVED] need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all.
I'm having a problem with my Inet conn.
I have 2 ethernet card, one is Prolink in PCI and other is onboard.
For internet conn, I am using TP Link from my provider.
All system OK, Internet is ON indicated in my router, blinking and also stated in web management.
In my PC, 2 of my ethernet is OK, got its IP from my router.
The problem is, 
everytime i turned on my pc, i have an exclamation sign on systray, indicating that there is no Internet conn from my router.
the funny thing is, if I login to my router, all system is OK.
after a few trial and error, it seems that I have to disable and enable my ethernet in device management than trigger it by opening a url, than its conencted.
i've download and install the latest driver for ethernet but its the same.
can anyone tell me what's wrong?
I am using Ultimate SP1

thanks a lot


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*

Hi could you please post an ipconfig /all for us to review.

Do you have other computers on the network and is connection to the internet ok no problems?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*

"I have 2 ethernet card, one is Prolink in PCI and other is onboard.
For internet conn, I am using TP Link from my provider."

sounds like you have two wired and one wireless, correct?


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*




TheCyberMan said:


> Hi could you please post an ipconfig /all for us to review.
> 
> Do you have other computers on the network and is connection to the internet ok no problems?


 

this is before disable-enable


> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hyperspace
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


This is afer disable-enable (internet is working)


> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hyperspace
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


Btw, I dont have any other computer connected to this router.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*




Wand3r3r said:


> "I have 2 ethernet card, one is Prolink in PCI and other is onboard.
> For internet conn, I am using TP Link from my provider."
> 
> sounds like you have two wired and one wireless, correct?


 

sorry if its confussing.
i only hav 2 ethernet. both wired.
one is pci, other is onboard. :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*

You are only showing one nic btw.

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
192.168.1.1

Go into tcp/ip properties and click on the advanced button. Under gateways remove any entries. Its that 0.0.0.0 thats killing your connection.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*




Wand3r3r said:


> You are only showing one nic btw.
> 
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0





Wand3r3r said:


> 192.168.1.1
> 
> Go into tcp/ip properties and click on the advanced button. Under gateways remove any entries. Its that 0.0.0.0 thats killing your connection.


 

i disable one of them, because it happens on both and having the same case.

theres no entry in gateway.
all setting to auto.

stuck here :upset:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*

I would suspect your router is the problem then. This would be confirmed if you had another machine that experiences the same thing.

Might first try setting the router to factory defaults and reconfigure from scratch again.
Might see if there is a firmware update for the router.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: need disable-enable ethernet card to connect to Internet.*




Wand3r3r said:


> I would suspect your router is the problem then. This would be confirmed if you had another machine that experiences the same thing.
> 
> Might first try setting the router to factory defaults and reconfigure from scratch again.





Wand3r3r said:


> Might see if there is a firmware update for the router.





thank you for the advice.
i've reset my modem and nothing work
than i decide to change it with another, and its working :grin:
dont know either whats going on. but its working now..
thank you all for ur attention


----------

